# I don't anger easily, but this does it!



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I believe it was in Counter's thread about his dog Nara's pedigree that Carmen made the statement that GSDs are not for everyone (or something to that effect). That is SO true in my opinion. As proof... I look at a number of rescue sites, I did acquire two of my rescues through them. Even though I can't take another right now, I still look at them periodically. And I get so irritated when I read so many of the reasons that dogs are put up for adoption. 

The first and third dogs on this site are examples. It happens over, and over, and over again. These poor babies--they deserved better homes right from the beginning--these people should have had goldens or poodles, if any dog at all! Dogs are not disposable items!!

? Michigan German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

Sorry for the rant. It is the reason I would never breed (not a criticism of those who do). I could never be 200% sure that my puppies would never end up in one of these non-committed homes.

Okay, I am now off my soapbox.

Susan


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

That's incredible horrible. We hate it too. Side note the first dog is adorable. And "patches"


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I volunteer at a gsd rescue. It makes me dislike people when I see why they give up their dogs. Most people are just inconvenienced and make the animals disposable. Not all but most...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've made that observation a time or two. 

So true.

Those of us who deal with the average pet owner public have a hard time accepting this problem, over and over again.

A couple stopped me and complimented Ilda when I was working with her in the park one day.

After pleasantries the first "serious" question they asked was how much do GSDs shed.

My response, "A LOT". I was polite but direct and told them if shedding is your first concern you do not want a GSD. You will be living in a dog hair snow globe. I didn't hold back because if that's someones very first worry they don't need a GSD or lab or golden. Chinese crested .. Maybe.

When people ask me about my dogs I explain the work and dedication involved and how much time I've spent with mine.

Hopefully that at least deters the lookie-Lou's


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

.There are many who have the stimga of: 1. they get too big. 2. and they are too high energy. 3. they are too agressive. 3. they who have kids are worried that they will hurt them.
The breeding has a small difference(some things huge), the caring loving home, and the way the friend is treated.
Ive noticed that there are many thoughts on training. and some forget that each being is different.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh almost forgot 1st ? yes they shed, alot. I have a short haired GSD mix a little. He sheds alot also. I told my son that he grows more hair at night. I curry comb him every day.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I've been volunteering with our local shelter, going to adoption events, helping with the animals, going and cleaning out cages a few times a month, etc.

I also have two very good friends who each run their own rescues (one all breed one GSD only)

I have found myself finding very few people that I actually like off the bat and trust. After I talk with them and get a sense of them, sometimes it gets better, other times, I'm screaming on the inside "you never need animals!".

Working with the shelter, its run by county, so we don't really have a say in who takes an animals. It's first come, first serve unless in special cases. I hate it, but, someone has to help the animals. We do try to talk to people at the events before they adopt and try to steer them to the animals that might be better suited for them, but, some of the people who come in and talk about dogs and why they got rid of past ones, and even why they want a new one, seriously make me hate people.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of my biggest pet peeves are 

1. people who are getting rid of 8-16 week old puppies stating they don't have the time to care for them anymore. Then why the heck did you get it to begin with!! 


2. Get rid of dogs and state they "need room to run". Umm, hello.. get a long line and go to the park if you have no yard. Or take your dog for a run. Not that difficult.


For german shepherds, if people would just do a little research instead of buying one because they think it's cute and they want something to protect their house a lot of issues would be solved.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I believe it was in Counter's thread about his dog Nara's pedigree that Carmen made the statement that GSDs are not for everyone (or something to that effect). That is SO true in my opinion. As proof... I look at a number of rescue sites, I did acquire two of my rescues through them. Even though I can't take another right now, I still look at them periodically. And I get so irritated when I read so many of the reasons that dogs are put up for adoption.
> 
> The first and third dogs on this site are examples. It happens over, and over, and over again. These poor babies--they deserved better homes right from the beginning--these people should have had goldens or poodles, if any dog at all! Dogs are not disposable items!!
> 
> ...


I do get angry easily on this topic. I know how you feel. It ticks me off that people seem to think animals are disposable.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I despise people who treat animals like a piece of furniture. One story comes to mind. One woman was keeping her dalmatian in the car because she had remodeled her house and his coat didn't go with the furniture any more. I especially despise people who have had a dog for many years then dump them off so they don't have to deal with an old dog.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I dislike people who are irresponsible with their dogs and then don't want to deal with the consequences. My lab/beagle mix Bandit was brought to the shelter as a puppy by the owner of a female yellow lab. Her lab wasn't spayed because she wanted to breed her, but was irresponsible and let a stray dog get her pregnant. Then she took the puppies to the shelter because "no one wants a mutt". And still didn't spay her female.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> I despise people who treat animals like a piece of furniture. One story comes to mind. One woman was keeping her dalmatian in the car because she had remodeled her house and his coat didn't go with the furniture any more. I especially despise people who have had a dog for many years then dump them off so they don't have to deal with an old dog.


I know what you mean about people betraying a 7+ year old dog. I can only imagine how confused they must be. I heard it say that dogs are human too except without the bad parts.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> I despise people who treat animals like a piece of furniture. One story comes to mind. One woman was keeping her dalmatian in the car because she had remodeled her house and his coat didn't go with the furniture any more. I especially despise people who have had a dog for many years then dump them off so they don't have to deal with an old dog.


I totally agree. I feel bad saying it but I actually hate people like that. I cannot comprehend bringing an animal into your home without it being a life long commitment.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I know!!!!!!!!!!! I could never do intakes at the shelter; I would end up being rude to people. A co-worker of mine has a boxer pup, about a year old. A few months ago they had a baby and he was saying the other day that it was getting to be too much, so the dog might have to go. It just makes me so mad. I mean, the dog was there first, it you were so close to being over your head, why would you have a baby? A baby can always be had later if your life gets to where it is reasonable. I have to be professional at work. It's hard when you hear crap like this.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor babies!


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

We just adopted our 2yr old GSD from the local SPCA, and when we finally got the full story of Java's past we were pretty angry, and grateful that we were looking for a new dog when he was available. It appears that for a good portion of the time the previous owners had him he was left to his own devices. He is very independent while at the same time a bit clingy. He wasn't well socialized so is pretty shy and timid around strong-willed dogs. He had to have a hematoma in his ear drained when he arrived at the shelter, and the vet is pretty sure the ear has been injured several times in the past.
These animals depend on us and all to often people fail them miserably. I could never work on the intake side of a shelter because I would not be nice to some of these losers.

Ok, rant mode off.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I often see them offered "free to a good home" the excuse that gets on my nerve is "we are moving and can't take our beloved pet with us". Now don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are a few occasions that this is the case, but not as often as it appears as a reason. I emigrated from England to New Zealand and took my Dalmatian with me. It took a bit of extra planning and hunting for a suitable place, but we did it.. So the thought that runs through my head when I hear that is something along the lines of; "Where are you moving to...the moon?"


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> I volunteer at a gsd rescue. It makes me dislike people when I see why they give up their dogs. Most people are just inconvenienced and make the animals disposable. Not all but most...


I agree. I'd like to see if they would do the same thing with their children when they can't potty train them, make them pick up their toys, or stop spitting up food.

Yeah, give that kid away, it's just a big inconvenience for you now isn't it?

People really piss me off when I read crap like this.

Asshats.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I agree. I'd like to see if they would do the same thing with their children when they can't potty train them, make them pick up their toys, or stop spitting up food.
> 
> Yeah, give that kid away, it's just a big inconvenience for you now isn't it?
> 
> ...


Parents do the same type of things to their kids: but it's socially unacceptable to give them away, so they'll buy them a boatload of electronics and stuff, then plug the kid in and ignore them. Or, walk themselves out of their lives "because I need time for myself". Or, worst case scenario, beat them or kill them. At least in a shelter, you may get lucky.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Charlie W said:


> I often see them offered "free to a good home" the excuse that gets on my nerve is "we are moving and can't take our beloved pet with us". Now don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are a few occasions that this is the case, but not as often as it appears as a reason. I emigrated from England to New Zealand and took my Dalmatian with me. It took a bit of extra planning and hunting for a suitable place, but we did it.. So the thought that runs through my head when I hear that is something along the lines of; "Where are you moving to...the moon?"


Yep, that's one that has always gotten to me too. I hear it ALL the time. People having to move and they aren't allowed to have certain breeds where they are moving to, or not even a real reason given, just "I can't have the dog where I'm moving". Why the HECK did you ever get a dog to begin with then??? Oh, that's right. You only want it when it's easy to deal with. An ex friend of mine is terrible with all animals. When they moved here her mother gave her a kitten. When she got pregnant with her second child she dumped the cat on me to find it a new home. Why? Oh, the cat poops in the bathroom sink. I asked why the cat would do that, she said they locked the cat in the bathroom when they left the house. This was a cat that was never destructive to her home or any belongings. No reason to lock the cat up. Their dog lived in a crate. They moved from one apartment to a larger apartment, dumped the dog off on someone else after paying the pet deposit and everything because she didn't want to walk the dog during the day while her husband was at work. They then moved into a mobile home. Beautiful, very nice home. They got another kitten. Now they are back to locking the kitten up in the bathroom when they leave so it can't get into the trash. Not covering the trash or putting the trash in the laundry room 4 feet away from where it is. Nope, lock up the cat which by the way is at least a part Bengal, I called it from her markings and behaviors. Last I heard the ex friend is getting divorced and moving with her kids back to California next month. Guess what? Another animal that never got vaccinated, spayed, or anything, going to be dumped off. Worst pet owners I have ever known.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't even want to read the link the OP posted, when I'm out with Max over the years a lot of folks I encounter say, "I want a GSD" or " we want a GSD" and my response is, "well no you don't", then I explain to them the shedding, the training, the excerise, possible bloat, bad breeding, etc, someone already stated, these are not a dog for everyone,


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

ken k said:


> I don't even want to read the link the OP posted, when I'm out with Max over the years a lot of folks I encounter say, "I want a GSD" or " we want a GSD" and my response is, "well no you don't", then I explain to them the shedding, the training, the excerise, possible bloat, bad breeding, etc, someone already stated, these are not a dog for everyone,


I'm the OP, and the link is to michigangermanshepherdrescue.org. I'm not sure the original dogs I referred to are still on there, but there is another, a beautiful black male named Chevy. He, too, is an example of what I was ranting about--people who get GSDs and shouldn't have, and are now trying to dump them, disposable animals, for all sorts of stupid reasons. In Chevy's case, there are some aggression issues, and they're not willing to work it through, just pass the dog on to someone else. So very often, and what gets me so riled, is when I read the excuses like, "We just had a baby," "We are relocating and can't take the dog," "He's too big," "He sheds too much," "He needs more attention than I have time for," "He needs a big yard," ad nauseum. Do some research and think it through, people!

I, too, try to discourage people who I know are not capable, don't have the right lifestyle, home situation, etc. I have a grand-nephew who is 12 who loves dogs, has always been at ease with our GSDs, and wants one so bad... His home, with his animal-hating stepfather, is not right for any dog, let alone a GSD. I keep telling him that there is plenty of time in his future, and that I didn't get my first GSD until I was 19 (and even that is too early for most, not settled enough).

Well, someone help me step down off this tall soapbox, and I'll shut up about it now, lol.

Susan


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The ones who infuriate me the most are the people who dump senior GSDs in order to make space for the cute new pup they're ready to go buy. 

I've been at the shelter a few times when that's happened, and the intake people have come running to get me to help -- the dog's confusion, heartbreak and grief is so plain. Those dogs inevitably stare after the car in which the owner drove away, and sometimes there's a mournful cry. I can walk them, talk to them, and pet them, but none of it will make their hearts stop hurting. They _know_, and they grieve.

The owners tell themselves "it's a purebred Shepherd so someone will want it" -- even though it's 10 and arthritic. If rescue doesn't take those dogs right away, they spend a week or so sleeping on hard concrete (causing the old bones to ache), and then they get euthanized by strangers. 

How many of us would have given nearly _anything _to have just one more good year with a beloved senior who was taken from us by cancer or some other disease? Seeing good dogs get treated like garbage makes by blood boil -- it's so unfair.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I agree with every word said here. The older I get, the more I really dislike most people. I work with someone who "can't wait" for their very old dog to die because "it's a pain in the a##". I catch myself muttering unpleasant names at them as I walk past their desk now. Sometimes I wonder just how loud my muttering is. 

I have a 16 year old cat (I just got 2 years ago). I felt he needed a better place than a shelter to live out his life. He's a joy to have around except for the piddling on the new carpeting problem. He stays contained to one room when I am not home and is closely watched when I am. Get rid of him because of this ? Never ! 

Most people I work with fall into the category being discussed on this thread. I have to bite my tongue each and every day - I have 2 kids to support. But I'm thinking it.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

I found this post on the referenced web site. I kept a copy for myself.




> Dogs are not things
> _PE_
> _http://www.examiner.com/article/i-am-a-dog-not-a-thing_
> *Editorial*
> ...


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Mixed*

Perhaps the dogs for rescue have changed from the time the OP posted, but, those on display today are mostly mixed breeds. Of perhaps 15 - 20 only two were identifiably GSDs and perhaps GSD purebread.

So, I was wondering if the rescue dogs that have been turned in for re-homing weren't problematic because of sketchy breeding rather than being great GSD's with pedigrees and which cost a pretty penny.

I paid so much for mine from a reputable breeder that I would always work though the problems if he had any. Problem is, at 2 years, he is essentially problem free.

LF


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Longfisher said:


> So, I was wondering if the rescue dogs that have been turned in for re-homing weren't problematic because of sketchy breeding rather than being great GSD's with pedigrees and which cost a pretty penny.


Your experience is not accurate in many parts of the U.S. I saw WGSL dogs in So Cal shelters and rescues fairly regularly. Most are adolescents who are simply too much dog for people with who thought spending a lot meant they'd get a perfect, well mannered dog out of the box.

Where I am in the Deep South, we had an owner dump 2 young adults with pedigrees thick with vom Kirschental dogs because the new fiance was allergic. We just had to say "no" to a Kraftwerk-bred dog for lack of foster space -- her people moved and left her at the shelter because she was a digger, and they didn't want her digging up the plants in the new house. If you know what Kraftwerk dogs cost, you can figure out what she was worth -- she was within 48 hours of euthanasia when someone went and adopted her for $50 or so. She wasn't sketchy--she was a well-bred WL dog who'd been parked outside as a lawn ornament who was simply bored.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Brightspot. .. your post got me down on the floor cuddled up with my 13 year old, slightly senile Lab mix. Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Because of our age, both DH and I are 65, we have decided that Rogue will be our last puppy. However, with that being said, that if I ever have a need for another dog, we will do senior rescue. Those seniors that were once a cherished pet, now are only guilty of getting old, and they get tossed out like yesterdays newspaper.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

same here, when my 3 that I have now are gone, i`ll rescue a senior


----------



## tiasam (Oct 11, 2014)

Mac's Mom said:


> I totally agree. I feel bad saying it but I actually hate people like that. I cannot comprehend bringing an animal into your home without it being a life long commitment.


Precisely. I'll do everything I can to keep my dogs with me and was just thinking yesterday that I need to make a will made so that each of my animals have a definite home for if anything happens to me and my fiance.



Charlie W said:


> I often see them offered "free to a good home" the excuse that gets on my nerve is "we are moving and can't take our beloved pet with us". Now don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are a few occasions that this is the case, but not as often as it appears as a reason. I emigrated from England to New Zealand and took my Dalmatian with me. It took a bit of extra planning and hunting for a suitable place, but we did it.. So the thought that runs through my head when I hear that is something along the lines of; "Where are you moving to...the moon?"


It's very difficult to get a rented house here where you are allowed pets. I've managed to find one rental company that does allow them and rented houses anyway can be few and far between. I had to leave my dog with my mum as I was unable to find one and it took 2 years before I could find one that did allow pets.



Magwart said:


> The ones who infuriate me the most are the people who dump senior GSDs in order to make space for the cute new pup they're ready to go buy.
> 
> I've been at the shelter a few times when that's happened, and the intake people have come running to get me to help -- the dog's confusion, heartbreak and grief is so plain. Those dogs inevitably stare after the car in which the owner drove away, and sometimes there's a mournful cry. I can walk them, talk to them, and pet them, but none of it will make their hearts stop hurting. They _know_, and they grieve.
> 
> ...


This had me crying as I can picture it so vividly. I went to hospital yesterday and put Sam to my mums so he wasn't left all day by himself. He sat at the door and watched for us to come home. He lived there for 3 years . It was his home and he's been brought up with the 2 dogs there but he just isn't happy unless he's home. I've avoided putting him in a kennel as it gets me upset to think of how he'll be, so I can't imagine willingly walking away from him.



igottabecrazy said:


> Brightspot. .. your post got me down on the floor cuddled up with my 13 year old, slightly senile Lab mix. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Brightspot - that was another emotinally heart-tugging post and so true.


It does irk me that people can just abandon animals. I have to bite my tongue and for those of you who work/volunteer at shelters - thank you. I couldn't do it. I did photography fundraising for one shelter here and on my one visit, was ready to take them all home


----------

